# Gun Guilt?



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Ive owned guns my whole life. I hunt,shoot skeet/trap and target shoot as well. Couple of weeks ago I decided to buy an AR-15. I have to admit that so far I like it very much. But last couple of weeks Ive had a weird feeling come up on me when I think about the gun I just bought. It feel like owning this gun somehow brings on more feelings of responsibility, that I own a gun that just isnt like the others. No I am not a bleeding heart liberal. I believe in gun ownership. I just didnt expect to be feeling this way about a frickin' gun. Very strange. Any thought or experience in this matter?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi, and a hearty welcome from Alabama, FEMA region IV.

Gun ownership is very much a responsibility, but also a duty. The weapon you have purchased is one that is in keeping with the 2nd amendment, so you did well!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome from Minnesota. Felt similar after getting my conceal carry. Glad of it too.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The responsibility that goes with gun ownership has nothing to do with the appearance of the gun. Feeling different simply because you own an AR might be due to watching/reading too much propaganda spewed by the liberal media. If that's the case, those idiots are winning.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

With all the press on the evil of "assault weapons" your reaction just shows that the programming works. Get mad about it and then that feeling will disappear. It is, after all, just another semi-auto rifle.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum from upper Mich-i-gun!...dont feel guilty about this,it could be worse,you could have been born to a country where you may have not had the RIGHT to do so.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I bought one for the hubby last year and I know what you mean. Almost as though you're doing something wrong, but it's just societal pressure and if the time comes when you need to use it, you'll be darned glad you've got it. Plus, they're so fun to shoot!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The only gun guilt I feel is when I see one of mine that hasn't been shot in a year or so and I feel like I have neglected it.
The only cure for that guilty feeling is to take the firearm in question out for a walk in the woods.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and let those feelings of guilt go. Like PaulS said, an AR is another semi auto. 

I have never felt guilty for buying ANYTHING since everything I've bought has been with money that I have earned. (except when I was a kid and got some money for Christmas and Birthdays, but you know what I mean.) 

Especially firearms, no guilt whatsoever. I do get a feeling of increased responsibility with every new firearm and I believe that to be normal; one should feel and act responsibly when one makes an important purchase. But that feeling of responsibility is no different when I buy vehicles or equipment etc.

Don't listen to the evil complicit media. Enjoy the AR!


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I can tell you from experience putting ARs together that I don't know anyone who builds them that would go out and shoot up a school. People I know look at me funny when I go to the range. The ones you have to worry about is the ones that play Xbox all day and either have bullying issues or what have you. Why did that dude's mother even have an AR?
Mommy should have known her boy better before she handed him a deadly weapon. This comes back to responsibility.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Owning the weapon brings responsibility. If the guilt is from paying too much attention to the media then develop a more skeptical discerning nature. Sometimes they tell the truth it's fun to catch them at it.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I remember when I was a child and I'd go squirrel hunting in t evening during the fall. I put a .410 shotgun in my locker at school so I could hunt on the way home. My principal had full knowledge of this. Of course I lived in a rural part of WV. The world has sure changed.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Not really guilt but a feeling of being smart enough not to buy any AR during the Great Obama Gun Scare of 2013. They are back to pre scare prices. Now if ammo would get the same way I could shoot mine more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I didn't feel at all guilty when I bought my first AR. I felt so little guilt that I was in and out of gun shops for the next two weeks buying pieces of furniture and other odds and ends to make sure that while there were many others like it, this one was mine. Then I shot it until it extended my arm.

Not much guilt there. But then I've never thought the gun was to blame when it was used in the commission of a crime, from robbery to mass shootings. The person is and always has been to blame, and I'm quite comfortable in the fact that I will never use my guns in a criminal, unethical or immoral way.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Or just another shotgun.


Excuse me? "Just another shotgun"? You take that back right now you heathen!! lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just an over whelming feeling you get from owning such a fine useful weapon. It will get better when you purchase your second one to keep it company.
Enjoy it


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I didn't feel any guilt when I bought my AR, it was just another gun in my cabinet, and one that I was intimately familiar with from my service days. I already possessed guns that if used improperly, could cause a great deal of harm. Since I've never considered using any of my guns for any other purpose than what they are originally intended for, there is no need for any guilty feelings. 

The gun is just a tool, the individual is the weapon. Take the guy who drives full throttle in a car down a crowded market street for example. The car is not the weapon, the idiot driving it is. I'd guess that neither you or I feel guilty when we get a new car. Or that we feel guilty just driving responsibly. Same thing with a gun. It's very much like the 4x4 truck that you can customize to your heart's content. You just have to be responsible about it.

Congrats on your new AR, use it responsibly and enjoy!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

The only Gun Guilt I feel is when I realize I haven't added anything new recently.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't let the liberal BS brainwash you. Ditto to what Denton said.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only gun guilt I feel is when I see one of mine that hasn't been shot in a year or so and I feel like I have neglected it.
> The only cure for that guilty feeling is to take the firearm in question out for a walk in the woods.


I am feeling some of this right now! It's been way too long since I've been out shooting!!!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

You should not feel differently about an ar than about any other gun you own.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Never felt guilty for buying a gun, just when I would get home and have to tell the wife how much I spent!

And MrsInor I must agree. I too felt "different" after getting my CCW. Not guilt, just different.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't fall for the liberal brainwashing that somehow a certain type of weapon is "evil". Guns are neither good or evil, how people use them is. If you ever feel guilty about owning an "assault rifle", just remember that in 2012 in the United States more people were killed with hammers then with rifles of every type. Does anyone feel guilty for owning a really big, black, scary looking hammer?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome from central Virginia. Never felt guilty. Responsible. a very basic part of the duties of being a USofA Citizen.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

DogSoldier said:


> Ive owned guns my whole life. I hunt,shoot skeet/trap and target shoot as well. Couple of weeks ago I decided to buy an AR-15. I have to admit that so far I like it very much. But last couple of weeks Ive had a weird feeling come up on me when I think about the gun I just bought. It feel like owning this gun somehow brings on more feelings of responsibility, that I own a gun that just isnt like the others. No I am not a bleeding heart liberal. I believe in gun ownership. I just didnt expect to be feeling this way about a frickin' gun. Very strange. Any thought or experience in this matter?


It's natural,now go buy 4 more and tell me how it feels.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Not much more to add to what has already been said. If you are feeling guilty about owning a sport rifle, the media's brainwashing is working.


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

I must confess that I do think some of this has come from the media. I am responsible with all my guns all the time. Iver never had even a "close call" or anything that someone could call stupid. Ive never owned one of these guns and to tell the truth I bought it because I really liked the caliber,the look and the fact that God forbid I can defend myself in SHTF. That being said I consider myself an informed person,I watch,listen and then do my own investigation when my interest is peaked in any subject. "Everybody had one" may have had some play in the matter but at the end of the day I like this weapon,my plan is put some optics on it and shoot long range targets,so for now Im good with my intentions and thoughts. John


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Do you believe that persons in the military are some how endowed with a greater sence of moral guidance than the average citizen and should there fore be trusted with something you are not. The thought that you should not have and that the fill in the blanks should have for the greater good to protect you is exactly where they want you. I personally like wild berry cherry koolaid, what flavor do you drink when it is served to you in increased graduated amounts.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The only time I feel guilty is when I have to sell one of my guns!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I bought mine because I talked my buddy into getting one (didn't really think he would) and he let me shoot his. I got mine the next weekend. Damn they are fun.

Now, as to the anxiety some are feeling. Dr. Inceptor will help cure your ills. It will be a hardship but I will accept the rifles from those feeling anxiety over possessing those evil guns and therefore remove the pressure causing your illness. Feel free to PM me for details. :grin:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Now, as to the anxiety some are feeling. Dr. Inceptor will help cure your ills. It will be a hardship but I will accept the rifles from those feeling anxiety over possessing those evil guns and therefore remove the pressure causing your illness. Feel free to PM me for details. :grin:


Always looking out for others. That's what I love about you, inceptor!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

My view on firearms may be a little skewed. I know that there are some guns and some gun owners who only have them for shooting at paper or other inanimate objects. Personally, I have never met one of them or owned one of those guns. Guns to me are for one thing - killing. The very vast majority of firearms I own are for hunting. Some are for upland game, some for waterfowl, some for small game, some for large game. Some guns are best suited for killing people who would do me or my family harm. That is the class I put the AR type of firearm in along with my .45 ACP. It doesn't bother me in the slightest that their intended use and reason they were conceived was to dispatch people. That type of firearm to me best represents the reason behind the 2nd Amendment - Freedom.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

gun guilt, heh. no. and I don't feel guilty for spending 1-3k a month on guns ammo and shooting sports and shooting vacations for me and my kids. I don't care. I enjoy gunning. have never felt guilty. never. responsible gun owner? hell ya, comes with the territory.

guilty isn't something I experience with my gun fun. I enjoy getting patches, points, competing and training and it never escapes my mind I may need it to save my life or the life of another. 
enjoy yer new ar.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

DogSoldier said:


> Ive owned guns my whole life. I hunt,shoot skeet/trap and target shoot as well. Couple of weeks ago I decided to buy an AR-15. I have to admit that so far I like it very much. But last couple of weeks Ive had a weird feeling come up on me when I think about the gun I just bought. It feel like owning this gun somehow brings on more feelings of responsibility, that I own a gun that just isnt like the others. No I am not a bleeding heart liberal. I believe in gun ownership. I just didnt expect to be feeling this way about a frickin' gun. Very strange. Any thought or experience in this matter?


Sounds to me like you're starting to buy into the anti's line of crap. There is no feature of an AR that makes it any more or less lethal than any other rifle. It functions in exactly the same manner as most any other gas operated semi auto rifle (i.e. M1 Garand, M14/M1a, M1 Carbine, etc). Do not believe any of the media hype, these rifles are not the choice of criminals. In fact crimes committed with rifles of any sort account for somewhere around 3% of murders according to the last stats I saw about it.

-Infidel


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

The real gun guilt is when you put so much f***ing money into an AR you're afraid of scratching the duracoating or you keep wiping off that 350.00 nickel boron BCG you just bought and don't want even fire it


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Scotty12 said:


> The real gun guilt is when you put so much f***ing money into an AR you're afraid of scratching the duracoating or you keep wiping off that 350.00 nickel boron BCG you just bought and don't want even fire it


Nah, that's just when ya start to feel stupid. Mall Nina-itis may be the technical term.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Scotty12 said:


> The real gun guilt is when you put so much f***ing money into an AR you're afraid of scratching the duracoating or you keep wiping off that 350.00 nickel boron BCG you just bought and don't want even fire it


Hell no. I get a tear in my eye when the 1911 gets dinged. I play in the dirt with the AR. They only get purdier the uglier they get.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have shooters and I have ones that I like to look pretty. In a bugout situation I could only take a main battle rifle and a couple of pistols. That brings to a question. What do you do with the rest of your weapons? If the world fell apart I'd barter 2 or 3 to people that I trusted to get ammo. The rest have to go in the back of my Izuzu Rodeo. I have a space management problem.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Scotty12 said:


> I have shooters and I have ones that I like to look pretty. In a bugout situation I could only take a main battle rifle and a couple of pistols. That brings to a question. *What do you do with the rest of your weapons?* If the world fell apart I'd barter 2 or 3 to people that I trusted to get ammo. The rest have to go in the back of my Izuzu Rodeo. I have a space management problem.


Dead weight is dead weight. If you're able to, I would vote for hiding them in such a way that you may be able to return and retrieve them later. If my goal is survival and mobilization, I'm not going to waste time fretting. I'm grabbing what I know is the most reliable and most likely to keep me alive, and I'm going.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

So I need to start looking for good spots. Good idea. I already have the post hole diggers. I'll get some 12" PVC and plant them. I'll just drive by the spots and drop weapons if the need would present itself.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Scotty12 said:


> So I need to start looking for good spots. Good idea. I already have the post hole diggers. I'll get some 12" PVC and plant them. I'll just drive by the spots and drop weapons if the need would present itself.


I would consider disabling them while your at it. Maybe take the Bolt Carrier Group out of it and stash that somewhere else. That way even if they are recovered they would useless to whoever found them.

-Infidel


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

The closest I've come to this "feeling" is buyers remorse. But I've never questioned if I'm a bad person or a different person because of a type of gun I own. I'm not an AR guy, but I think they're cool and have never said "what do you need to own something like that for?" I say "Why not?" They're just not my thing. And I've owned two and carried one for a patrol rifle. Whatever you feel like buying, buy it. If you like it, who is anyone else to judge? 

The second that we start questioning the feasibility or necessity of owning a certain "type" of gun, or say "this caliber or that is too much" or question the "need" of a particular type of gun, the gun grabbers smile and their hearts are filled with joy. That is what they want.

It's like saying there is such a thing as owning too many guns, or having too much ammo. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Mottmcfly (Jan 21, 2014)

When I bought my AR I also had some feelings. I'm not sure I'd categorize it as guilt but I wondered what people thought about me having it. The thought of being able to protect my family quickly killed those feelings. What remained was a load of responsibility. I have very small children so even the smallest of accidents is an intolerable idea. I've accepted this and put habit forming safety into place but again, the responsibility is huge. It's all on you if something goes wrong.


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

More than anything else this is what Ive been talking about and feeling. Good words Mottmcfly!

John


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I had a gun in my hand when I was 7 years old. Being raised in the South it's just a way of life. Moving from a Crosman 760 pump air rifle into small caliber, then large caliber weapons was just a natural transition. I have been on the streets as a cop for 24 years now and I can't imagine not having a gun. It is an awesome responsibility and commitment. If you aren't thinking in those terms, you should not own a gun. If this is your line of thinking, I'm glad you do.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Something to keep in mind is that we are all being bombarded by the media that there is something "wrong" with anyone who owns multiple firearms or even 1 firearm with the exception perhaps a shotgun, (for now), and especially if you own any type of a firearm with a large magazine capacity. If you own what they call an "assault weapon" then you are mentally unbalanced and either are fantasizing or are planning on committing mass murder or are a criminal. Again and again you will be given the impression that these types of weapons are just too dangerous for the average citizen to own. Something that I have repeatedly heard is the questions of "why do you own so many guns (and as far as they know I own 3 of them), why do you "need" an AR-15, and one of my favorites is "what are you so afraid of?" My favorite reply is "When the zombie apocalypse occurs whose house are you going to head for, someone with a baseball bat or someone with guns?". It usually stops them in their tracks because they don't know if you are joking or just plain nuts. To answer that question, "yes I am joking but my family also think I might be a little nuts, although many of them are starting to stock up on firearms themselves.

If you own ANY type of firearm there are responsibilities that come with that ownership, but there are also responsibilities that come with owning a vehicle, a chain saw, or even matches or a cigarette lighter. The U.S. Constitution expresses your RIGHT to own a firearm. That should be answer enough to any question, it is YOUR RIGHT to do so. IMO if you feel any "quilt" for owning a firearm it is simply because of the propaganda of those on the left and the liberal media. Keeping that in mind will help alleviate any feelings of guilt.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

csi-tech I've killed a couple squirrels with Crosman 760 pump. Still a good way to silently hunt. I started out with air rifles as well. I wasn't allowed to hunt with anything else when I was 8 years old. Did not get my first shotgun until I was 12


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmm. I wonder how many Germans my 1943 Izhevsk 91/30 killed?
Or how many North Koreans and Chinese my M1 Garand killed?
How many Allies went down to my Mauser K98k?
However, I feel no guilt at owning these weapons.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

That old Crosman was all I had until I started shooting competitively on my High School ROTC rifle team. We shot the really nice Winchester and Remington .22 match rifles. The first high powered rifle I ever shot was my Uncle's .308 in Oregon at 9 or 10 years old I think. I completely wore out the air cylinder on that Crosman and the crosshairs in the scope broke.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I never let my guns talk to each other. I heard that guns are dangerous so I put each on in its own case and that way they can't get together and decide to kill someone. I also heard that all guns are loaded so I was careful to load each one before I put it in its own little case. I put a little extra ammo in there in case it got hungry too. It must work because my guns have never jumped up and killed anybody yet. I've seen other people with all their guns together in a nice display case and wondered if the guns were plotting to jump out and shoot someone. You have to be careful with these dangerous things...


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

AR stands for Awesome Rifle, have fun with it. It is no different than any other Modern Sporting Rifle except it is sexy in black.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

dsdmmat said:


> AR stands for Awesome Rifle, have fun with it. It is no different than any other Modern Sporting Rifle except it is sexy in black.


Sexy in black... like so many women and the fairer the skin the better it looks. Red heads look good in teal.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Accepting unearned guilt over guns or anything else is an anathema to being American. That is why the rest of world calls us arrogant. I just call us right. Piss on 'em! Say "hello" to your little friend.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

When you get down here, look me up. We will go shooting and you can get over all that guilt.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Welllll That will change dont worry you will get the ( damn I can build it better syndrome) { BIBS } dont worry its a common affliction it can be managed with a small set of armor's tools and some parts, pretty soon you will have about 10 or 12 AR's BUT DON'T WORRY its not fatal, its actually quite therapeutic and can lead to impressive groups like this






five shot group at 100 yards. You can find plenty of support groups to help you cope with and understand {BIBS} I should warn you that it is contagious and very addictive, There is no cure for {BIBS} only management you should tell your spouse that you have been diagnosed with {BIBS} if they doubt you have it then build an AR for them this is ingenious in the fact that now you have 2 AR's 2 shoot when your spouse can't go to the gun range with you.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a serious weakness for redheads {Testarossa}


PaulS said:


> Sexy in black... like so many women and the fairer the skin the better it looks. Red heads look good in teal.


----------

